# National Forest Roads



## gustmouse (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone hike or backpack the forest roads in the Green and White Mountains National Forests.
I’m thinking it might be a good way to get off the beaten path.
Also does anybody know if there any guide books or maps available for the National Forest roads.


----------



## Mike P. (May 24, 2006)

It's an interesting idea, I'm just not sure I understand it completely.  There is a map (DeLorme maybe it's five or six dollars - years ago was $4.95) of the White Mountains that covers 90% of the area & trails, the roads should be on it too.  The Greens would be harder as the forest runs in several pieces like the Green Mountains. 

Some of the USFS roads in the WMNF do have campsites on them (Haystack Road for example) & some I suspect have some local teen (partying) activity that IMO sometimes results in car vandalism.  (A friend back in HS told me they preferred remote areas for partys & trouble making, honest a friend) so while you may get off the beaten path of regular backpacking destinations, you may still be on a beaten path.

I'd think your idea would have more merit in ME especially the remote northwestern area & all the logging roads.  I'd imagine you would want to find those areas they were not logging currently or had recently done so.  If you knew where they were going a few months from now would be great.  I'd think ATV traffic might use them including campers  using their ATV's

If I was looking to get off the beaten path in NH, I'd choose on of the following:

Use brooks & streams like a trail, for instance, there is a small stream that crosses the Mt. Osceola Trail not too far from Tripoli Road.  Instead of crossing it you could follow it for 1/2 a mile (okay time might be a better measure, say 45 minutes) or until you came to a flat area suitable for camping a safe & sanitary distance from the stream.  Getting back would just mean following the stream back to the trail.

OR

For bushwhacking beginners:  From a popular area, say the Appalachia parking lot off Route 2, just head in at a 90 degree angle from the road (that compass bearing, just making this up, lets call it 120)  when you come to spot that is relatively flat & has water near by, you've reached your destination, When you return to your car, add 180 degrees to your compass bearing (in this example 300) and hike out, depending on how you go around trees & how true you stay to your bearing, you should be within 1/4 mile or so to your car.  I picked this example because I would know when I come out on Route 2 if I would have to go one way or the other back to the lot, some roads I might not know.

On the other hand if you go Mid-week & avoid peaks on some of the list  (52 with a view usually does not generat the same traffic as say Franconia Ridge, you'd find very few people.  I've been on Monadnock in the summer with no one.  (A Tuesday evening just before the sun goes down)


----------



## gustmouse (May 24, 2006)

Mike

I have used some of the forest roads in NH, for access to some of the smaller peaks and during the fall game “harvesting”
For this weekend's hike in the southern Greens, I noticed quite a few forest roads. I’m thinking on using them to add or lessen the features shown on the maps, but are not along a marked trail. I like to have access to streams and ponds as much as possible. Also topography better suited for campsites. So I’m thinking on using a combination of marked trails and forest roads to backpack on this weekend. But it would be nice to have a up too date topo map that showed the forest roads on it.
I did find that the US Forest Service had a pdf map of the Green MTN NF which I downloaded and printed out the section I planned to goto. With a topo map it should work well enough.

Thanks


----------



## dowtech (May 31, 2006)

Gustmouse:

The White Mountain National Forest publishes a map (not topo, though) that is probably the most complete listing of forest roads. It's $6 (I'm pretty sure) and available at Forest Service ranger stations and at the supervisor's office in Laconia. The WMNF website (www.fs.fed.us/r9/forests/white_mountain/) has the location of forest offices. It also has a page showing the status of roads that are opened and closed seasonally (although even a closed road is open to foot travel).

Hope this helps.


----------



## gustmouse (May 31, 2006)

Thanks this does help, I was able to download Green Mountain National Forest map from their website that showed the Forest Roads.
I then merged it with a downloaded topo map file in Photoshop and came up with a usable topo forest road map. Maybe I can do the same for the White Mnts.

Thanks


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2006)

I buzzed across Sandwich notch road on Sat.  It was like a 4 wheeler coarse.  I stopped at Sandwich notch park and took in the Waterfall and Rocks.  Bugs were the size of small birds.  Forestry workers were bailing on their work cause of the heavy rain.  At least when it rained real hard the bugs mellowed.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 8, 2006)

Sandwich Notch Park isn't a name I'm familiar with - whereabouts exactly is it? What's there?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2006)

Take 49 towards Waterville.  Take the right just after the Campground and the back way into the estates, Sandwich notch road I believe and drive until just after you leave the national forest road.  Same road just not Nation forest area anymore..  Sits in on left.  You have to be looking for it.  A 2 min Walk into a nice Waterfall and open area. A trail runs along a large waterfall/ rock slide .. call it what you will.   Honestly is reminds me the rocks and water at the beginning of the flume.  It perfect for a bad weather day.  No effort and a nice waterfall and an easy area to explore kind of covered by trees so you stay somewhat dry.  I do it every know and then. 

 Tip contine out until you hit Sandwich NH  and stop at the local general store.  Take a right at the fork and then your in downtown (laugh) 2 min (I love these Growing up with one close.) I had a freshly made grilled sandwich.  I missed the bisque by a couple of minutes.  Traditional New England.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Bob, taking the family up later in the summer & may need a rainy day diversion, they like waterfalls & I'm always looking for something new.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 8, 2006)

If you come let me know.  The  Waterfall is my back yard is worthy of viewing IMO. 
 Like to hike with ya again any way.  Maybe just hit Welch Dickey one afternoon.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll let you know, looking at Staying at a Condo in Attitash area.  Will do train ride one day, N. Conway, Storyland & hopefully two short hikes, Bald Cap & maybe Willard.  The hiking will be easier trips to get kids interested & wife back into hiking.  Every trip can't be a death march.

After Traverse next weekend & Camel's Hump the week after, nothing really planned until the last weekend in September, either Bonds or Owl's Head, probably Franconia Ridge on 10/21 then Jefferson in November, Sawteeth & Gothics on 12/1 & hopefully Monroe & Washington on the weekend after Christmas.  If a business trip comes up in NY in July or August would hit the ADK's again.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 9, 2006)

I like the N Conway side.  Just hard to get to in the winter with all the traffic.  We usually grab a place for a few days on the kids Feb/march vacation along the strip.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 12, 2006)

Bob - The falls in Sanwich that you referred to are Beede Falls aka Bearcamp falls.  One thing to note is that the parking lot is owned by the town of Sandwich and you used to need a town permit to park there.  Well at least those were the rules when i grew up in Meredith. The Sandwich cops can be a pain as well.

Anyway those falls are cool, but the rocks downstream are really worth the walk. They are all smooth and if there is enough water, fun to slide down.  also there is a little cave under the falls . . .  maybe cow cave????


----------



## Vortex (Jun 13, 2006)

Cow cave is the name.  There is a sign that gives the lore about  how a cow survived or did not survive a winter years ago under the cave.  Kind of funny.

 I did not see a sign about private city land.  My bad and Apology.  The porto-john that has been there in years past was not there.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe the town finally gave up on policing it.  I never lived in Sandwich, but went there often.  I did however know some of the cops since i went to HS with them or their kids.  If there is no longer a sign ststing parking for Sandwich residents only then don't worry about getting a ticket.


----------

